# Presque Isle Smallies



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking to do some small mouth fishing this spring for some smallies. Looking for some advice as far as times, tackle, colors, launches, Etc. We will be fishing from a boat that can handle the large water as well. If anyone can help this first timer and wife out I would appreciate it.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I would suggest to post that question to the guys on www.fisherie.com . That is where the guys from over there post. I hope this helps. I have fished the bay years ago, but never for smallmouth.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Presque gets some luv here as well. Go back through last spring's posts and it seems there was a lot of discussion about the PResque Isle area.


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

will be on presque the week of 11 may, this is the 5th year in a row , plenty of ramps in the park and town. if you have never been you may want to reconsider, Lm SM rock bass crappie perch ect...ect... , Outstanding fishery


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll 2nd the fisherie.com . I can tell ya, green tube with black flacks in a jig use to do real good for me for smallies up there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kx36594 said:


> Looking to do some small mouth fishing this spring for some smallies. Looking for some advice as far as times, tackle, colors, launches, Etc. We will be fishing from a boat that can handle the large water as well. If anyone can help this first timer and wife out I would appreciate it.


So you don't want to try Conn, Bula or Geneva? Why Pa?
We fish East Ohio every year,,, in late May & June till the 4th, (then we switch to perch limits) and we do throw some jigs, but mostly cast large fatheads around the rocks. No problem catching 2-3 dozen smallies in a nice day,,,LOL, IF you can get pass the rockies, crappies & perch!
Many times, we go through 8 dozen minnies before noon!

BUT you will catch lots of smallies at Presque, AND they will be twice as big!
4#-6# Pa,,, 2#-4# in Ohio.

Your traveling a good distance,,, so if your interested and want to follow, I'll be more than happy to steer the way. AND I know a Very Nice B&B. 
Drop me a PM


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

fish the shallow areas of the main bay. throw any smallie bait from med. to small tubes, 4'' stick worms, jerk baits etc. you will catch them.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I think I am going to make the same change in scenery at least once this year. I drive up from Hudson and Fairport is my first, best option heading North, but the harbor was really hit and miss last year. I usually hit Chautauqua a couple times each season. Was thinking Bula or Presque this year? I fish from a 19ft Tracker and am not really comfortable running out into big water looking for rock piles and reefs, but don't know the Bula and Cony areas well. Fished the Bay at Presque a few years back and did really well...had 3 NICE smallies in the bag (tubes) and 2 decent largemouth (buzzbaits in the pads) Just haven't been back since.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

heidlers said:


> Was thinking Bula or Presque this year? I fish from a 19ft Tracker and am not really comfortable running out into big water looking for rock piles and reefs, but don't know the Bula and Cony areas well. "harbor was really hit and miss last year"
> 
> 
> Hello hiedlers,
> ...


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Thanks DoBoy. I may give you a shout or see you out there? I generally try to hit the breakwalls before the water temps get warmer than 57-58, and that is generally before June...but who knows with the way the weather has been?? If I make the run up, I'll try to remember to give you a shout to at least let you know. Thanks for the reply and offer.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

My wife and I have a trip scheduled next weekend. Reports I have seen seem to be pretty slow still. I need some advice on tackle as I am new to the small mouth fishing.

I've seen mention of drop shots, tube jigs, etc. Can somebody help with a little more detail on what type of baits, sizes, colors? Any help would be extremely appreciated. 

Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

suspending jerkbaits, tubes, erie darters, Strike king series 5 and 6xd crankbaits.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Drifting jigs is my preferred choice. Make sure they get deep/bottom and slowly hop them. Natural colors have worked best for me (grn pumpkin, watermelon, smoke, baby bass, goby, etc.) 

I seem to remember we caught several one trip drifting perpendicular to the boat channel that runs SE out of the Presque Isle Marina. We were a pretty good ways out into the Bay (thus boat traffic was not a significant concern) and the smallies were stacked on both channel ridges. You could watch the electronics as you drifted across the channel and over the ridges and nearly anticipate the bite as the tubes drifted/jigged through. Was about the same time of year, worth taking a look maybe?? Let us know how you do? I'm trying to get up myself in the next few weeks.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Others have good lure suggestions but for color, I found smallies love the color green or perch color on that bay. Don't be afraid of using natural shiner color also, the bay is usually pretty clear so you want your bait to look natural. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions. We went and got all the baits we didn't already have just to have some additional items in the arsenal. 

Not sure if we are going to head up this weekend yet or not. We have a four day weekend scheduled, but if the fish aren't there yet, we may head West and fish for eyes until the smallies move in in better numbers. If anyone has some current fishing information, I would love to hear it. I really want to make whatever trip we do worth our while and try to capitalize on the hot fishing at the time.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

Heard from a fellow charter captain that some smallies are starting to show up in the bay. Not sure of areas but they were fishing the bay for steelies and browns and he caught 1 smallie while trolling.


----------

